# Quellcode einer Methode anzeigen lassen



## JavaAnfänger72 (8. Jun 2016)

Angenommen ich möchte eine Methode wie System.out.println();
in Eclipse aufrufen, kann mir Eclipse irgendwie den Quellcode dieser Methoden ausgeben?
Bei bedarf würde ich gerne aus Eclipse heraus mehr über eine entsprechende Methoden erfahren, als wie bloß den Namen des Methodenkopfs und ihren Rückgabewert.
Wenn ja, wie funktioniert das in Eclipse?  

Vielen Dank für jede Antwort.


----------



## eldrior (8. Jun 2016)

Dafür brauchst du einen Decompiler. Das gibt es bestimmt als Plugin für Eclipse.


----------



## Jardcore (8. Jun 2016)

Normalerweise solltest du Zugriff auf die Standardbiblioteken haben auch ohne decompiler... einfach mal mit Strg+Click auf den Namen einer Methode oder Klasse klicken.


----------



## JavaAnfänger72 (8. Jun 2016)

@ eldrior, warum brauche ich dafür einen Decompiler? System.out.println(); ist doch ein Methodenaufruf, dann muss die Methode selber doch irgendwo stehen und einsichtig sein oder verstehe ich da irgendwas Grund falsch?

@ Jardcore, wenn ich das so mach wie Du sagst, zeigt mir Eclipse folgendes an:
JAR-Datei C:\ProgramFiles\Java\jre1.8.0_91\lib\rt.jar hat keine Quellenanlage


----------



## Jardcore (8. Jun 2016)

In "Window -> Preferences" mal "Installed JREs" angeben und schauen das du auch die JDK installiert hast. Falls dort eine jre steht lad dir die jdk1.8.0_91 herunter und installiere diese.

http://www.oracle.com/technetwork/java/javase/downloads/jdk8-downloads-2133151.html


----------



## JavaAnfänger72 (8. Jun 2016)

@ Jardcore, ich habe das nun alles soweit gemach wie Du schreibst, es funktionier aber leider nicht, auch nach der Instalation von jdk1.8.0_91 bekomme ich nur die Meldung JAR-Datei C:\ProgramFiles\Java\jre1.8.0_91\lib\rt.jar hat keine Quellenanlage.


----------



## Jardcore (8. Jun 2016)

JavaAnfänger72 hat gesagt.:


> C:\ProgramFiles\Java\ >>>> *JRE *<<<< 1.8.0_91\lib\rt.jar hat keine Quellenanlage.


Wie du siehst schaut Eclipse immer noch bei der JRE 
Mach mal einen Rechtsklick auf dein Projekt, dann auf Properties -> Java Build Path und dort schauen welche Lib du dort für dein Projekt hast. Falls es die falsche ist, die richtige einfügen.


----------



## tommysenf (8. Jun 2016)

http://grepcode.com/file/repository.grepcode.com/java/root/jdk/openjdk/8u40-b25/java/io/PrintStream.java#PrintStream.println(java.lang.String)

https://luckytoilet.wordpress.com/2010/05/21/how-system-out-println-really-works/


----------



## JavaAnfänger72 (8. Jun 2016)

Last es gut sein Leute, ich bekomme es mit Eclipse einfach nicht hin.
Naja egal, soweit ich das blicke bietet die Seite http://grepcode.com/ alles was ich haben wollte, ich bin jedenfalls schwer begeister von der Seite.  Vielen vielen Dank tommysenf.


----------



## Jardcore (9. Jun 2016)

Bevor du ganz aufgiebst versuche nochmal das Plugin *Eclipse Class Decompiler 2.8.5* aus dem Marketplace:
https://marketplace.eclipse.org/content/eclipse-class-decompiler

Über Help -> Eclipse Marketplace... kannst du das Plugin installieren


----------



## eldrior (9. Jun 2016)

Die Methoden, die du aufrufst liegen nicht als Quelltext vor. Wenn du jedes Mal die kompletten Standardbibliotheken mitkompilieren müsstest, würde dir das sehr schnell zu lange dauern 
Theoretisch ist aber der Quellcode beim JDK dabei. Du kannst darauf referenzieren, wie genau das bei Eclipse geht müssen dir Leute sagen, die Eclipse auch benutzen. 

Ich nutze IntelliJ. Die Ultimate Edition kostet zwar etwas (für Studenten nichts), bietet dafür aber bspw. einen Decompiler. Einfach Strg+Klick da drauf und du kannst den Quellcode sehen. Ohne irgendwas zu installieren oder einzustellen. Mir persönlich ist das (und etliche andere Funktionen) die paar Euro wert, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


----------



## BRoll (9. Jun 2016)

Ich kann dir noch den Java Source Attacher empfehlen. Einfach im Marketplace danach suchen
und installieren. Dann musst du nur mit F3 in die Klassen "reingehen" die dich interessieren. 
Das Plugin lädt automatisch Source zu den class Dateien runter. Nach ein paar Sekunden sollte anstatt
der class dir eine Java Klasse angezeigt werden. Funktioniert bei mir bisher einwandfrei und spart das suchen nach dem Quellcode.


----------



## Jardcore (9. Jun 2016)

eldrior hat gesagt.:


> Ich nutze IntelliJ. Die Ultimate Edition kostet zwar etwas (für Studenten nichts), bietet dafür aber bspw. einen Decompiler. Einfach Strg+Klick da drauf und du kannst den Quellcode sehen. Ohne irgendwas zu installieren oder einzustellen. Mir persönlich ist das (und etliche andere Funktionen) die paar Euro wert, aber das muss jeder selbst entscheiden.


Das kann ich auch mit der kostenlosen IntelliJ Version. Decompilen musst du ja erst, wenn du statt die .class-Datei die .java-Datei haben willst.


----------

